# Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln



## kefal (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin Anfänger und angel z.Z. mit einer Spinnrute (Okuma 258 cm, 12-45g WG) und einer 4000 er Freilaufrolle.
Ich würde mir gerne eine neue Rolle und Rute zulegen wollen.
Die Rute soll ein WG von 3- max.20 g haben und nach möglichkeit eine kleine Transportlänge haben weil ich die auch gerne mit in den Urlaub( im Koffer im Flieger) mitnehmen möchte.
Da bin ich am überlegen ob es eine Telerute oder Steckrute werden soll.
Bei der Rolle hab ich mir wegen dem Gewicht die Shimano exage FD 1000 ausgesucht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die 3 kg Bremskraft für meine Havel Uferangelei auf Zander,Hecht,Barsch ausreicht.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Ratschläge

Kefal


----------



## Ein_Angler (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*

http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Roadrunner-XLNT-Reiserute-213-cm-3-16-g-4-Teile

Ich glaube, das ist genau das was du suchst. Die 1000er könnte sich als schwierig zu Handhaben erweisen, wenn mal ein etwas grösserer Fisch einsteigt, und du nicht die nötige Bremskraft hast um den Fisch ordentlich zu drillen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



kefal schrieb:


> Die Rute soll ein WG von 3- max.20 g haben und nach möglichkeit eine kleine Transportlänge haben weil ich die auch gerne mit in den Urlaub( im Koffer im Flieger) mitnehmen möchte.



Angelst Du nur mit Miniködern? Wofür willst Du die Kombi auf Reisen einsetzen?


----------



## kefal (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*

Vielen Dank,
ist der Hersteller/die Rute qualitativ i.O ? ich werd sie mir vormerken.
Wie siehst du das mit der 1000 er Rolle?, oder doch die 2500 er mit 5 kg Bremskraft aber dafür 50 g schwerer als die 1000 er Rolle

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## kefal (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Angelst Du nur mit Miniködern? Wofür willst Du die Kombi auf Reisen einsetzen?



Ich hatte hier an der Havel mal mit Spinnern geangelt, die um die 5 g wiegen, die konnte ich nicht so weit werfen.
Da hat mir ein Verkäufer aus einem Angelgeschäft geraten Ruten 
mit weniger WG zu nehmen und auch kleine leichte Rollen.
Auf Reisen will ich die auf Seen und Flüssen (Hecht,Zander Forelle) einsetzen. Fürs Salzwasser (Kaimauer) hab ich bereits eine Reiserute mit deutlich mehr WG für z.B. 10 fach Patarnoster mit ordentlich Blei für Wurfweiten bis gefühlte 70-80 m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



kefal schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier an der Havel mal mit Spinnern geangelt, die um die 5 g wiegen, die konnte ich nicht so weit werfen.
> Da hat mir ein Verkäufer aus einem Angelgeschäft geraten Ruten
> mit weniger WG zu nehmen und auch kleine leichte Rollen.



Was für Schnur hattest Du auf Deiner bisherigen Kombi?


----------



## pergon (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*

Also für Hecht und Zander brauchst du schon was stabiles.
Das Wichtigste hast du vergessen: Dein Budget.
Ansonsten kommt gleich jemand um die Ecke und schlägt dir ne Stella vor.

Wenn es das Budget zulässt, würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Reiserute extra nehmen.


----------



## kefal (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was für Schnur hattest Du auf Deiner bisherigen Kombi?



Die Schnur ist eine 0,16 er geflochtene, Die Rolle eine AXXA 4000  Freilauf.


----------



## kefal (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



pergon schrieb:


> Also für Hecht und Zander brauchst du schon was stabiles.
> Das Wichtigste hast du vergessen: Dein Budget.
> Ansonsten kommt gleich jemand um die Ecke und schlägt dir ne Stella vor.
> 
> Wenn es das Budget zulässt, würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Reiserute extra nehmen.



Als Budget hab ich mit pro Teil je ca. 100 € gedacht.
Wobei man wenn mann genau vergleicht schon gut sparen kann, meine Reiserute sollt bei allen Händlern auch um die 100 € kosten, nur der eine hatte Sie im Angebot für 55 € also hab ich die genommen. Ich lege mich auch nicht auf einen Hersteller fest, suche mir 3-4 mögliche Kandidaten aus und schaue ob jemand die im Angebot hat.

Woran erkenn ich eigentlich ob die Rute/Rolle für Hecht und Zander "stabil" ist?
Ist es das Wurfgewicht, je höher um so stabiler die Rute ?
Kann ich mit einer 1000 er Rolle (Shimano exage FD 1000) keien 1,20m Hecht anlanden ?
Muß es eine Sportex Rute für 300 € sein oder ist es wie beim Auto, im Golf kannst du auch 250km/H fahren aber mit BMW dabei noch angeben


----------



## nakedchef (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*

Hallo Kefal, ich selbst musste erstmal auf Wikipedia schauen was in der Havel so los ist. 
Ich kann dir eine Abu Garcia Venerate empfehlen, die gibt es in verschieden Gewichtsklassen und befindet sich in einem sehr moderatem Preissegment. Dazu eine Shimano Nexave 2500 oder 3000. Das ist eine Solide Kombi und mit ein wenig übung bringst du es auch auf weitere Distanzen. Selbst meine Freundin ( Neuanglerin) kommt damit super zurecht. 

VG
Nakedchef


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*

Nun. 

Wenn Du auf Forelle, Barsch, Zander und Hecht mit einer Kombi angeln willst, dann wirst Du Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Das Wurfgewicht Deiner künftigen Rute solltest Du dabei an den größeren unter den genannten Fischen orientieren, weil Du früher oder später auch andere, schwerere Köder fischen wirst (und solltest ), Gummifische mit Bleikopf z.B.. Insofern ist das Wurfgewicht Deiner vorhandenen Rute eigentlich schon ziemlich okay für vieles. Grundsätzlich kann man mit so einer Rute auch leichte Köder wie 2er Spinner einigermaßen auf Weite bekommen, vorausgesetzt Du nutzt auch eine passende Schnur. Die, die Du jetzt drauf haben dürftest, ist wahrscheinlich ein Seil (Spiderwire in 0,17 z.B. ist mit 18 Kg angegeben) und da kann das Werfen leichter Köder nicht funktionieren. Also mein Rat: such Dir eine reisefähige Rute in 2,40 bis 2,70 mit nem WG-Bereich bis 40g, häng ne 2500er oder 3000er Rolle wie die Exage ran und such Dir dazu ne Schnur, die passt (z.B. ne Power Pro oder Spiderwire mit maximal 9 kg, eher sogar weniger) und dann geht vieles, wenn auch nicht alles. 

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der ne Reiserute in dem Format empfehlen kann...

P.S.: mit 3 Kg Bremskraft kannst Du alle die genannten Fische drillen, das ist nicht das Thema. Ne 1000er würde ich eher nicht nehmen, weil das kleine spielige Röllchen mit geringem Schnureinzug sind, die man an Ultraleichtangeln mit sehr dünnen Schnüren hängen kann...

P.S.2: den Angelladen würde ich wechseln, zumindest, wenn Du von Beratung auch profitieren willst.


----------



## #AngelMicha (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*

Hey,
das sind super Ruten für nen guten Kurs!

http://www.spro.eu/EN_GB/category/hengels/roofvis/mobile-stick-medium-action.html

http://www.spro.eu/EN_GB/category/hengels/roofvis/mobile-stick-micro-game.html


für nen Hunni Kannst du dir auch eine Rute für Barsch und eine für Hecht u. Zander zulegen. Hier gibt es auch noch UltraLight und Light-Varianten.

Dazu als Rolle noch eine Spro Passion 2000er oder ne Ecusima von Ryobi (je 35 -40€).


----------



## kefal (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*

Jungs,
vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich kenne jetzt auf jeden Fall die Richtung.
@AngelMicha:
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Rute für Barsch und der für Hecht/Zander? 

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## RayZero (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



kefal schrieb:


> @AngelMicha:
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Rute für Barsch und der für Hecht/Zander?
> 
> Gruß
> Kefal



Hi Kefal,

ein Barsch erreicht ja max. eine länge von ca. 60cm (extrem selten). Hecht und Zander dagegen werden über 1m groß. Da man meistens die Ködergröße dem Zielfisch anpasst, nimmt man für Barsch kleinere Köder als für Hecht und Zander. Desweiteren hat der Barsch ein sehr weiches, poröses Maul das gerne mal ausreißt - Zander und Hecht dagegen haben ein sehr hartes, knochiges Maul.

Deswegen kann man wie folgt unterscheiden:

Für Barsch reicht eine Rute der Klasse ML mit einem Wurfgewicht bis max. 15g. Dazu kommt eine Rolle der 2500er Größe (lass die Finger von 1000er Rollen - die haben meiner Meinung nur was im UL Bereich verloren, wo man keine Wurfweite braucht und die leichten Ruten nicht mit schweren Rollen verhunzen will) und eine geflochtene Schnur mit 3-5KG Tragkraft. Als Vorfach benutzt du Fluocarbon - wenn Hechte vorkommen ein feines Stahlvorfach.

Die ML-Rute hat den Vorteil, dass sie in Verbindung mit der 2500er Rolle und der recht feinen Schnur kleine Köder besser wirft und du diese damit auch besser führen kannst.

Für Zander und Hecht benötigst du eine Rute mit mehr Rückgrad wie eine ML, um z.B. den Anschlag durchs harte Fischmaul zu bekommen bzw. mit einem höheren Wurfgewicht, um die größeren Köder entsprechend werfen und führen zu können. Eine "Allroundrute" in diesem Bereich hätte so um die 50g Wurfgewicht, eine 2500er oder 4000er Rolle je nach Vorliebe (bei durchweg schweren Ködern lieber die 4000er wählen) und eine geflochtene Schnur mit 8-12KG Tragkraft.

Es spielen bei der Rutenwahl natürlich auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle:

-> Wurfweite
-> Uferbeschaffenheit
-> Gewässer (Stillgewässer oder Fließgewässer mit leichter oder starker Strömung)
-> die verschiedenen Spinnmethoden
etc...

Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage und macht das ganze nicht noch komplizierter


----------



## #AngelMicha (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hi Kefal,
> 
> ein Barsch erreicht ja max. eine länge von ca. 60cm (extrem selten). Hecht und Zander dagegen werden über 1m groß. Da man meistens die Ködergröße dem Zielfisch anpasst, nimmt man für Barsch kleinere Köder als für Hecht und Zander. Desweiteren hat der Barsch ein sehr weiches, poröses Maul das gerne mal ausreißt - Zander und Hecht dagegen haben ein sehr hartes, knochiges Maul.
> 
> ...




Schöner hätt ich es nicht schreiben können#6#6#6


----------



## kefal (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rute & Rolle für Spinnangeln*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hi Kefal,
> 
> ein Barsch erreicht ja max. eine länge von ca. 60cm (extrem selten). Hecht und Zander dagegen werden über 1m groß. Da man meistens die Ködergröße dem Zielfisch anpasst, nimmt man für Barsch kleinere Köder als für Hecht und Zander. Desweiteren hat der Barsch ein sehr weiches, poröses Maul das gerne mal ausreißt - Zander und Hecht dagegen haben ein sehr hartes, knochiges Maul.
> 
> ...




Super,vielen Dank. Die Infos werde ich auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen.


----------

